# Clinical Research for IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

In light of the wonderful research information that Eric posted being done at UNC using clinical hypnotherapy for IBS treatment, I thought I would provide similar information here for the IBS Audio Program 100 which Eric and I and many here on the BB have used with good success. Michael Mahoney developed his clinical hypnotherapeutic sessions independently of the UNC/Palsson, Turner, Whitehead, Whorwell protocol. The sessions are not the same protocol.Sessions are similar in that they are gut-directed (UNC) and gut-specific (Mahoney). Currently, the UNC protocol is only available through qualified in-person clinical hypnotherapists who are given the UNC scripts or via the UNC Bowel and Motility Clinic in Chapel Hill. The IBS Audio Program 100 is readily available for in-home use; Michael also trains clinical hypnotherapists to treat IBS patients with his method and protocol. Below is a summary of the clinicl trial information presented in exhibition at the IFFGD Symposium this past spring. At that time, Michael was able to meet and talk with many gastroenterologists from around the world and he also had the priviledge of meeting and speaking with the UNC staff and they aware of Michael's work in this field.We can be reassured that Michael has also provided a state-of-the-art protocol which has been recognized by the medical profession though various acknowledgements including Prince Charles' Committee on Integrated Medicine - Complementary Medicine used alongside conventional treatment methods, an invitation to provide a presentation of an overview of his work speaking on: The Role of Gut Specific Hypnosis in Primary Care in IBS to the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society of Gastroenterology, to physicians, gastroenterologists and medical professionals, and several publications including an article published in Gastroenterology in Perspective: The Publication of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology, May, 2001, â€œIrritable Bowel Syndrome & Hypnotherapy,â€ two UK radio interviews, among other publications written about him or by him in the medical field over the years. You can scroll down on this link, and see the graphs for the clinical trials for remediation of 21 IBS symptoms:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.htmlHere is the clinical trial and program development information - The IBS Audio Program 100â„¢ uses the gut-specific clinical hypnotherapy treatment known as the Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Method (OPSIM). The program was developed by Michael Mahoney, who is one of the leading clinical hypnotherapists for IBS in the United Kingdom. Michael Mahoney has been in hypnotherapy practice since 1987 and is affiliated with the Guardian Medical Centre in Warrington, Cheshire, England. Since 1991, IBS patients have been regularly referred to him by gastroenterologists and family care physicians. He is an associate member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology. In 1996, Mahoney was asked to participate in a medical research study of IBS hypnotherapy funded by the UK National Health Service through a gastroenterology practice which was monitored by the local Health Authority Audit Commission. Gastroenterologists screened 20 long-term refractory IBS patients presenting with various IBS symptoms who had undergone medical diagnostic tests, and had taken prescription medications without attaining significant symptom relief. Each patient underwent Mahoneyâ€™s introductory and five subsequent hypnotherapy sessions. Sessions for all patient groups were staggered over 12 months. Patients indicated an overall reduction of 80% in symptom severity and frequency of presentation. In 1997, a new research study was begun which utilized improved processes and delivery methods developed by Mahoney. The independent study monitored patients using these new IBS hypnotherapy sessions recorded on home audio tapes. Patients were asked to mark as a percentage the improvement they felt during the program period, immediately after program completion, in February 1998 and the three follow up periods of assessment at 12 months, February 1999; 24 months, February 2000; and 36 months, February 2001. The treatment group included 11 females and 4 males; average age 34. For females: Average frequency of symptom presentation: 3.4 times daily. Average length of time IBS symptoms present: 8.63 years. Average length of time on medications: 5.5 years. Average reduction in medications: 96%.For males: Average frequency of symptom presentation: 2.5 times daily. Average length of time IBS symptoms present: 4.75 years. Average length of time on medications: 3.8 years. Average reduction in medications: 94 %.*An average success rate based on reduction of symptom severity, and frequency of symptom presentation was close to or exceeding 90% for reduction of all symptoms for all patients. *Over 20 IBS and related symptoms, including pain, diarrhea, constipation, and bloating, were quantified by the patients and individually measured, as was the perceived improvement in overall quality of life.The results of this study have been discussed with Dr. Nick Read, MB,BChir,MD,FRCP,MA, Gastroenterologist and Psychotherapist of Sheffield England, with Mahoney. The recorded sessions used in the study were made available to the public in 1998 as the IBS Audio Program 100â„¢. The program has been successfully used by thousands of IBS sufferers in over 30 countries, and is available through the Internet as well as the site for the Royal College of General Practitioners. The program is available in a slim, discreet folder consisting of 3 CDs with therapeutic sessions, an instructional booklet, and a 4th CD entitled, the IBS CompanionÂ© which explains IBS to others in the IBS patientâ€™s life.Dr. Nick Read provides this affirmation for patients with irritable bowel syndrome: â€œI have listened to Michael Mahoney's excellent IBS Audio Programme 100â„¢ and I can thoroughly recommend it. Based on Mr. Mahoney's extensive experience in helping people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome, it provides a comprehensive educational package on IBS and a series of hypnotherapy sessions, each building on the previous one to produce a 100-day course on managing your IBS. Many of my patients have found it to be the answer for their IBS. So do try it. This could be the best money you could spend.â€


----------

